# "Attend" a graduation online!



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow, I’m constantly amazed by the possibilities of the internet. A dear friend’s granddaughter Is graduating high school tonight (another state) and I just found out the ceremony will be streamed LIVE! So, I’m going to attend a graduation without leaving my home. (If it was local I’d go.) Friend's husband called to let me know how to watch...…they're so excited!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh how fabulous...and the best of all they can watch it over and over again..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, I'm 'back' from the graduation!  The live webcast was so cool.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds awesome Applecruncher!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

It was clear .....just like being there.  They turned their tassles then threw their hats into the air.  I remember that. _I am still bowled over_.  Technology . . . AMAZING.


----------

